# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Etimologji

## Pellazgjia

Nga: www.mentealternativa1.blogspot.com

Edhe qe latinishtja eshte krijuar nga fjalet e shqipes kjo eshte e qarte fare. Fjalet latine jane fjale te bashkuara te shqipes ose jane gati njelloje si fjalet e shqipes.

Keto jane disa fjale latine qe jane krijuar nga bashkimi i fjaleve te shqipes ose jane fjale te shqipes me pak ndryshime:

mente  mendja

pensare  pe nese  per te pare nese  mendon
se ne latinisht nuk ka fjale qe te jete si mendja (mente) per foljen mendon por shqipja e ka

vedere  ve re  veren, shikon

venire  vjen

libertas  liria

vita  vit  jeta, fjala shqipe vit eshte marr per ta pasur latinishtja per fjalen jeta

eta  jeta  mosha, fjala shqipe jeta eshte marr per ta pasur latinishtja per fjalen mosha

spata  shpata

studiare- shty dija  shtyn dijen  meson, e shtyn me tej diturine (edhe etimologjia zyrtare indoeuropiane keshtu e shpjegon por pa thene se keto fjale jane shqip)

memoria  me mor  te marresh ne kujtese  kujtesa

lingua  lin gua  gjuha e lindur  gjuha, e folura

dia  dita

notte  nata, ose ne gegerisht i thone edhe nota

megliore  me mire, por latinishtja e italishtja nuk e kane fare fjalen mire por shqipja e ka

dovere  do ver  do ber  duhet bere, kjo fjale eshte shume e qarte nga shprehja shqipe do bere qe dicka duhet bere edhe asnje shpjegim tjeter nuk ka per kete fjale

andare  and  end pas dickaje  shkon

prendere  pre nder  merr nder  merr nder duar dicka  merr, pre ne shqip eshte preja pra dicka qe eshte marr

membran  me mbron  te mbrosh  cipa qe mbron rreth e rrotulle

sapere  zap  dicka qe e ke, e di  di, te dish gjera

eruditus  e ru dit  e ruan diturine  nje njeri qe di shume edhe e ruan diturine

comprare  kom prur  dicka eshte blere  blen

cascada  ka shka  ka shkare  ka rene  renja e ujit

banditore  ban dit  ban te ditur  lajmetari qe ben te ditur lajmet

ludere  luj  luaj, te luash

stimulus  shti mu lu  shtin mu lujt  shtin per te levizur  hosteni, edhe hosteni perdoret per te shtyre kafshet ne bujqesi

terra  terr  e erret pra terr  toka, edhe toka eshte e erret

Eshte shume e gjate lista e fjaleve latine sepse e gjithe gjuha latine eshte e krijuar si nje gjuhe artificiale nga gjuha pellazgo-ilire pra shqipe afersisht ne vitet 400 p.e.s. Edhe shembulli per te krujar latinishten ishte greqishtja sepse gjuha greke eshte krijuar si gjuhe artificiale ne Athine para gjuhes latine. Latinishtja ishte vetem gjuha e qytetit te Romes edhe e fshatrave rreth Romes. Nuk ka gjuhe qe te jete vetem ne nje qytet. Edhe kjo e tregon qarte qe latinishtja eshte nje gjuhe artificiale qe u krijua nga gjuha pellazgo-ilire pra shqipe.

Nga www.mentealternativa1.blogspot.com

----------

